# Is taking math during summer school a bad idea?



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm taking precalculus during summer school at a community college. It's an 8 week course & there are about 4 weeks left. I think I might be able to get an A, I'm pretty sure I can get a B, but I'm worried about whether I'll be prepared for calculus. So far it's all review material. I have doubts about whether I'll thoroughly learn the new material, and I'm considering withdrawing & taking the course in the fall. What has your experience been taking math during the summer session?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Never done it before, but it seems like if students didn't do ok in calc after precalc summer school there would be no precalc summer school. People would start to complain that math summer school doesn't work, but since math summer school still exists, one can guess that most students do just fine


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Solo said:


> I think I might be able to get an A, I'm pretty sure I can get a B, but I'm worried about whether I'll be prepared for calculus.


Actually, I'm not sure how I'll do cuz it's all review material so far. :stu I'm a meat head lol


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have taken a few math classes over the summer and although I did well in them as far as grades go, I don't remember a damn thing from any of them. If you can actually motivate to study during the summer though, the more power to you, I'm sure you can do fine.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Calculus! :hide I never had to take that course, thank goodness.

I agree with carry. I'm sure you will do fine


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I've taken several summer math courses including calculus and I find they are just as beneficial as regular semester courses. If you need any help, feel free to ask as I am a math major and have taken enough calculus to fry and/or scramble my brain.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

Buy "How to Ace Calculus" for your Calculus classes. This book explains all the concepts very well. 
Have you check ratemyprofessor.com for the rating of your Calculus professor? If the ratings are good, go and take it. If not, drop it. 
I think calculus 1 is doable during summer session.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/How-Ace-Calcu...5461433?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1184300954&sr=8-1

This is a good reference book for Calculus.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

xi said:


> Buy "How to Ace Calculus" for your Calculus classes. This book explains all the concepts very well.
> Have you check ratemyprofessor.com for the rating of your Calculus professor? If the ratings are good, go and take it. If not, drop it.
> I think calculus 1 is doable during summer session.


Actually 8-week is very long. I go to UCLA and the summer session course is only 6-week long. Regular quarter only has 10-week. It's good to prepare yourself for schools that run quarter system.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Dave I might take u up on ur offer. Xi I already have that book on my amazon wish list. Thanks for telling me tho, I appreciate it. I bought "Precalculus Demystified" before the class started because I'm paranoid that I'll fail math sooner or later LOL I'll see how helpful the book is when I get to the new material in class. I'm still not sure what I'm gonna do but I appreciate everyone's advice. Thanks!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Calculus and Physics are the two courses that really should be longer than five weeks. There is some really weird stuff in those areas, and it just doesn't make sense to cram it all in such a short timeframe. 

If you are willing to do it, go for it!


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

I think any class taken over the summer is hard, especially math classes. Because in a normal math class you do about 1 chapter every couple weeks, in summer school that's about 1 chapter a day. But if it's review then it might be a different case. 

Of course, most teachers are pretty lenient since it's summer school and most tests will be open book from my experience.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I think math in general is a bad idea. That's just my opinion.


----------

